# 28 days and counting!



## creature55 (Apr 3, 2014)

So my first ever Taiwan Bee to become berried is officially on day 28! Man oh man is she ever hangin' on to those eggs. 

Just curious...what's the longest you guys have ever seen your shrimp carrying eggs? Or am I the only one that counts the days haha


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Awesome! Post some pictures 

I can't wait for my CRS to start carrying some eggs.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Congrats !! Gestation period should be 24-30 days depending on your temperature, the higher the faster, but don't try to increase the temperature to speed up the process, stability is the key for successful breeding. it's hard to say exactly how long it will take because not all babies may hatch at the same time, it could be a 24-48 hours span.

I did an interesting experiment in March, tracking a berried mischling and the ratio of TB/Mischling from the same clutch.

In this post you'll find that 
a) that batch took about 36 hours for all babies to hatch.
b) you will see the video of one baby TB hatching.... pretty cool.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=564866


----------



## creature55 (Apr 3, 2014)

*Babiessss!!!!*

So at 4am this morning, having still not fallen asleep, I looked into the tank and found my first baby! This morning so far I've been able to spot 6 of them. They are all about 3mm in length and to my surprise already have a lot of colour! To the extent that I can tell what grade they are. Interestingly, ALL 6 six of them seem to be S grade CRS. Here were the possibilities for the males that could have fertilized her eggs:
1 x A grade CRS
2 x S grade CBS
4 x SS grade CRS
On the morning that I woke up and found she had moulted and the males were swimming, I got the A grade CRS out into another tank asap in the hopes that he wouldn't be the one that got to her haha. But I'm thinking I wasn't fast enough!

Does anyone know what the babies would be for a RKK x CBS cross? I wonder if you could end up with S grade CRS, which is what I seem to have.

Oh I also witnessed something sort of alarming when a cluster of 3 babies were seemingly attacked by a CBS male in the exact same way a shrimp will frantically pounce on a morsel of food. I think they all got away okay, but...what the heck!?

Will post pics soon!

Update: Here are the pictures...sorry, phone quality


----------



## creature55 (Apr 3, 2014)

Awesome thread, Randy, and great videos! Can't believe you actually caught that hatch on video 

I'm really wishing that I had some breeder boxes because my RKK has now hatched all her babies into the tank, but in the next two weeks I have 7 more berried females whose eggs with hatch and then all the mischlings will be mixed in with all the regular CRS/CBS and I won't be able to tell them apart! So the taiwan bee genes will essentially be lost unless I replace all of the crystal males with only taiwan bee males or something. I'm a bit miffed on what to do!



randy said:


> Congrats !! Gestation period should be 24-30 days depending on your temperature, the higher the faster, but don't try to increase the temperature to speed up the process, stability is the key for successful breeding. it's hard to say exactly how long it will take because not all babies may hatch at the same time, it could be a 24-48 hours span.
> 
> I did an interesting experiment in March, tracking a berried mischling and the ratio of TB/Mischling from the same clutch.
> 
> ...


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I had to re-read your original post to realize it was the 28th day, I thought she was berried yesterday and you got babies today after I read your first reply LOL

You can't really determine which male mated the female by looking at the offspring, as S x S can give you a range of S/SS/SSS. It's their genotype that decides the phenotypes of the offspring, and we can't tell genotype by looking at the shrimps. If you keep breeding only SS from the same line then the percentage of SS in the offspring will increase.

For mischlings to have high TB yield, you need either luck or generations of male TB x female mischling (or male mischling x female TB, but no one would do this as you'd want female TB mate with male TB to get the almost 100% TB babies). From my experience, F1 mischlings don't do much, but hey, you are probably luckier than I was ;-)


----------



## creature55 (Apr 3, 2014)

Hahaha, sorry if I wasn't clear about that, Randy!

So even if the male was a CBS (crossed with a RKK), could all the babies turn out red??

Yeah, I'm not even going to attempt getting TB babies until I get more TBs and take out the crystal males. Otherwise I have not way of keeping track of the generations.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Red in bee shrimps is recessive, so unless your cbs carries red gene, most likely you will get all black. If you see all red, the father is probably a crs.

[email protected]


----------

